# SIA Security in Dubai



## southpawjace (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use your SIA Door Supervisor licence in Dubai? Or do you have to do a different course over there?

Also does anyone know a good website to find security jobs over there

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As a Brit - don't bother. All door security here is done by certain nationalities that aren't paid very much and I'd bet that the majority have zero security training either. For the decent salaries you need to look at management positions within companies and even then they're not fantastic.


----------

